# Any IBEW 102 members here?



## m.anwar (Aug 25, 2018)

I m residing in NJ.
Looking to get a little info on this specific union, I'm applying soon. Anyone a member?
Please let me know the steps to be a part of IBEW Local 102


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Call your local IBEW office. They can help you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I hate blowing smoke up people's asses so I am going to be very blunt.

If you want to get into 102 or 164, either:

Be super smart, enough to stand out way ahead of every other one of the 2,000 or so people that apply.
Be a special social status that they need more of, such as female, black, etc.
Or know at lease 2 people with a lot of pull. I say 2 because knowing just one isn't enough anymore.

It's very hard to get in. There are over 3,000 members all with sons, bothers, nephews that they want to get in. They typically only bring in 40 new apprentices, so it's very hard. 

Getting into a union in which the rate is over $55/hr with another $35/hr in benefits on top of that is like winning the lottery. Even as a first year apprentice you would start at $22/hr plus great benefits, pension, and annuity. As well as the best electrical education for free. I don't keep up, but last I heard it was accredited for 48 credits towards an electrical engineering bachelors degree.

So I would definitely say to go for it, but don't plan your life around getting it.


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

HackWork said:


> I hate blowing smoke up people's asses so I am going to be very blunt.
> 
> If you want to get into 102 or 164, either:
> 
> ...


I called 102 last year they said that they only let in 15 1st yr apprentices fit sep . And they hadthousands of applications 

So it must be super hard to get in Bc I’m amsuming at least most of them that got in we’re sons of the ba etc 

So yea extreamly hard to get in


----------



## Stuart Vasquez (Apr 7, 2021)

HackWork said:


> I hate blowing smoke up people's asses so I am going to be very blunt.
> 
> If you want to get into 102 or 164, either:
> 
> ...





HackWork said:


> I hate blowing smoke up people's asses so I am going to be very blunt.
> 
> If you want to get into 102 or 164, either:
> 
> ...


hey man I’m looking to become an electrician in NJ. I just really love the work. I know the odds of me getting into the union are slim but I also know they offer the best education. Do you know how I could go about getting the same level almost of education without local 102 or 164? Aside from Lincoln tech. It it worth it going to the IEC or ABC for the proper electrical courses?


----------

